# "The Grey Top" my new favorite HGH!



## VictorZ06 (Feb 3, 2015)

This stuff is off the hook great!!  Actually, they are the same thing as the old Rips....just have a different name.  Something to do about a license I believe.  My GH guy who is local, told me Rips are no longer being made, and that his distributor told him that these are the same thing as the overdosed Rips we all grew to love....with prices I can live with!!  

And after testing a few bottles, I knew right away that the stuff is the same.  I'm no longer buying Serostim, even though Sero has more IUs per kit....the kits are about even since these are overdosed.  I'll probably start using again ED in a few more weeks.  Waiting for a few kits to arrive.  THIS STUFF IS GTG!!!  Here is what they look like....










/V


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news. Appreciate the info.


----------



## PTPT (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm going to have to get some of those. They look to good to pass on


----------



## the_predator (Feb 4, 2015)

Very "to the point" name. Lol All kidding aside, I'm glad they are working out for you. I'm thinking about picking some up to supplement with my pharm grade GH to make it last longer and run some higher ius. I've hard nothing but great things so far.


----------



## Patmuscle (Feb 4, 2015)

where can we get this gh?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 4, 2015)

Funny thing is...when my guy told me he has some "Grey Tops"....first thing I said was, "you know I don't mess with that generic garbage...WTF?!?!".  And then he said "no no no....that's just the name they are using, they are the same as the Rips you have been getting".  OHHHH!!  OK!  So he gave me a kit to try out and to give a few bottles to some of my bros, and sure enough....the stuff is the same as the Rips we all were getting.  At least that's what my guy said and what my bros and I concluded.  My guy works with one of their distributors, so I'll see if I can figure out a way for my cyber bros to get their hands on some.  

If you guys happen to come across them anywhere, you can check the authenticity on their website... http://www.thegreytop.com/ .



/V


----------



## psychowhite (Feb 4, 2015)

no online distributors?


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 4, 2015)

Tag!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know where to get it on line.  I'll find out.



/V


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 4, 2015)

I emailed them and got a message back saying the email address was not valid.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 4, 2015)

Thx for the heads up!  I had the privilege of trying a kit of Rips only once and the blood serum results were phenomenal.  Now to find a source...


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 5, 2015)

chocolatemalt said:


> Thx for the heads up!  I had the privilege of trying a kit of Rips only once and the blood serum results were phenomenal.  Now to find a source...


These are the same grey tops pharmalogic carries btw.


----------



## Riles (Feb 5, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> these are the same grey tops pharmalogic carries btw.



sweet


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just remember, those who sell just "Grey Tops" might just be selling a generic GH that has a grey top on the bottle.  Be sure that you get "The Grey Top" brand....I was first confused by this, so just be careful with labs selling "Grey Tops".



/V


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 6, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Just remember, those who sell just "Grey Tops" might just be selling a generic GH that has a grey top on the bottle.  Be sure that you get "The Grey Top" brand....I was first confused by this, so just be careful with labs selling "Grey Tops".
> 
> 
> 
> /V


We get them straight from one if the two sources that sell these. We have been dealing with him since 2011.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 6, 2015)

yea bush gets real rips or grey what ever i ran 2 kits of rips from him a good while back got cut and ripped to hell.


----------



## jtip1810 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hear I just got a TD of some of the Grey's from Bush can't wait get home check them out.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 6, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> We get them straight from one if the two sources that sell these. We have been dealing with him since 2011.



I was saying that when I spoke to my guy, he said he was bringing me some grey tops.  And I assumed that he meant the same thing as generic blues, greens, blacks, blah blah.  I didn't know the name of the real stuff was called "The Grey Top".  He knows I don't touch any kind of blue top plain old generic and that I only use quality stuff.  That's where I got confused from him....but he explained it to me.  I stopped taking GH for about a year or so and I guess that's why I never first heard of them.  He thought I knew.


/V


----------



## PTPT (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm a hgh addict so anytime I see it it's kinda like seeing a super hot chicken in a skimpy bikini for me. Primo and hgh just got me hooked


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 6, 2015)

PTPT said:


> Primo and hgh just got me hooked



Deff two of the sweeeeeetest compounds on the menu.....




/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm digging these rips, the water retention that I am holding is acting like a "WD-40" for my spine and I ever so much more flexible.  Not using slin or aas, just 4iu a day split in 2 doses.  And almost half the price of Seros.  Beware, I saw a copy kit in my gym the other day....no stickers or labels.  Nothing..



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2015)

*look great.
take before sleep 5 iu and you can see in the morning for sure the quality..
*


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 11, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm digging these rips, the water retention that I am holding is acting like a "WD-40" for my spine and I ever so much more flexible.  Not using slin or aas, just 4iu a day split in 2 doses.  And almost half the price of Seros.  Beware, I saw a copy kit in my gym the other day....no stickers or labels.  Nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> /V


That's the way they come. With no labels or boxes. Still may be same gh.


----------



## PTPT (Feb 11, 2015)

How does that trick work?


World-Pharma.org said:


> *look great.
> take before sleep 5 iu and you can see in the morning for sure the quality..
> *


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey Bush, tried emailing yall back yesterday with an order with no response.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 11, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> That's the way they come. With no labels or boxes. Still may be same gh.



Strange.  My guy said the only REAL "The Grey Tops" have a box and a sticker you scratch off like one of those lotto cards to check the authenticity on the website.  Either way, these things are working great for me....and they are running me a lot less than the Seros I was buying all these damn years.  The packaging is really nice and very professional....and there are def more than 10iu per bottle.  Good stuff!!!! 



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 11, 2015)

PTPT said:


> How does that trick work?



It doesn't.  You don't take GH before bed....you take it the first thing in the AM.  I prep mine the night before so I have it ready as soon as my eyes open.  Why would one want to blunt your largest natural pulse of the day is beyond me.  Cmon WP....you should know better bro! 



/V


----------



## PTPT (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh I know. I just thought someone had another trick they thought worked to tell there hgh was legit. I like hearing them.


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 12, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Strange.  My guy said the only REAL "The Grey Tops" have a box and a sticker you scratch off like one of those lotto cards to check the authenticity on the website.  Either way, these things are working great for me....and they are running me a lot less than the Seros I was buying all these damn years.  The packaging is really nice and very professional....and there are def more than 10iu per bottle.  Good stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Your guy doesn't get them direct than. Nothing comes complete from the source. It's shipped separately.


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 12, 2015)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *look great.
> take before sleep 5 iu and you can see in the morning for sure the quality..
> *



I never understand anything you say. With the prices you charge, hire a damn secretary to post for you. lol


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> Your guy doesn't get them direct than. Nothing comes complete from the source. It's shipped separately.



He works in the pharmaceutical industry and a bunch of the kits come in a vac sealed package.  Authentication labels match and work on the website.  As the site says, lots of copies are being made.  He gets different kinds of GH like those Seros you asked me for a while back, but they are too expensive and these newer grey tops are identical to the Rips I used to get.  Not sure why you say nothing comes complete from the source...I saw the bricks of kits myself.  My jaw dropped to the floor when I saw them.  Either way, like I said...I really do like these Grey Tops.  I was pissed when I found out I could no longer get Rips, but that changed when I started using the real Grey Tops.  The hell with paying over $500 for a kit of Seros....those days are long gone.



/V


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 13, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> He works in the pharmaceutical industry and a bunch of the kits come in a vac sealed package.  Authentication labels match and work on the website.  As the site says, lots of copies are being made.  He gets different kinds of GH like those Seros you asked me for a while back, but they are too expensive and these newer grey tops are identical to the Rips I used to get.  Not sure why you say nothing comes complete from the source...I saw the bricks of kits myself.  My jaw dropped to the floor when I saw them.  Either way, like I said...I really do like these Grey Tops.  I was pissed when I found out I could no longer get Rips, but that changed when I started using the real Grey Tops.  The hell with paying over $500 for a kit of Seros....those days are long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Not going to argue over this but your buddy working in the pharma industry means nothing when these are black market gh.  There are only two sellers of this gh SO either your buddy is Homerkahan or TheProvider.  Anyone who frequents any other boards can confirm what I just said with 100% certainty.

Either way they are great!


----------



## Grozny (Feb 13, 2015)

Pork Chop said:


> I never understand anything you say. With the prices you charge, hire a damn secretary to post for you. lol



this is international board where is a problem


----------



## psychowhite (Feb 13, 2015)

Bush is correct, your friend working in the pharm industry means nothing,  they greys come from tp or Hk.  You can find them on other boards as well.  

www.internationalanabolics.com
use coupon code iron20 for 20% off


----------



## PTPT (Feb 13, 2015)

Homer, i have bought off him for years


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm just going by what he told me and from the quality of the product. I never asked where it was made...I don't know.  I've seen several boxed kits and was told he gets them from a distributor. I am in no way trying to argue anything...all I'm saying is that I wouldn't spend a grand or more on a couple of kits that have 10 unmarked bottles in boxes that are just white with no way of knowing what's inside.  I tried greys from some of the other guys...and they were no way the same as the labeled boxes that I'm getting now.  Thats all I'm saying...I'm not questioning anyones products, but I do think there is a reason why the website has a authentication code generator. 


/V


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 13, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm just going by what he told me and from the quality of the product. I never asked where it was made...I don't know.  I've seen several boxed kits and was told he gets them from a distributor. I am in no way trying to argue anything...all I'm saying is that I wouldn't spend a grand or more on a couple of kits that have 10 unmarked bottles in boxes that are just white with no way of knowing what's inside.  I tried greys from some of the other guys...and they were no way the same as the labeled boxes that I'm getting now.  Thats all I'm saying...I'm not questioning anyones products, but I do think there is a reason why the website has a authentication code generator.
> 
> 
> /V


True but you do know rips came in a plain white box without labels as well?  Same source, same protocol is what I'm saying. I know who it comes from so I could throw it in a plastic bag and sell it. 

Reason I say all this is because the box means nothing. I can buy some fake greys, pit them in a greytropin box and sell it. The box has the authenticity so it means nothing.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> True but you do know rips came in a plain white box without labels as well?  Same source, same protocol is what I'm saying. I know who it comes from so I could throw it in a plastic bag and sell it.
> 
> Reason I say all this is because the box means nothing. I can buy some fake greys, pit them in a greytropin box and sell it. The box has the authenticity so it means nothing.



Every kit of Rips I got came with a labeled box and bottles with an authentication sticker as well. I still have a few Rip kits. I NEVER got a Rip kit without the proper box, labels, and authentication stickers.  I just personally feel more comfortable purchasing kits that I can verify on the website. I've seen far too many fakes in my time.  Again...I'm not saying that anyone here is moving fakes, I just like to be 100% sure that I'm getting what I pay for. It's that simple. I just mentioned that my guy works in the pharm industry because he gets products from Shering, Phizer, etc. and has never done me wrong.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is how my bros and I used to get our Rips...sticker is on the top.








/V


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 14, 2015)

Like I said you never got them direct. If you did you'd know about this.


----------



## psychowhite (Feb 14, 2015)

Bush with the most epic pic^^^^^

www.internationalanabolics.com
use coupon code iron20 for 20% off


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 14, 2015)

Bush...."MY" guy gets the kits with the boxes and labels.  I never said how YOU get them brother.  My guy probably has someone working for him putting everything together.  I don't know.  You and I have both been in the game long enough to tell what's what.  I posted the pic of the Rip kit because you said the Rips came in a plain white box without labels. That's how you got them.  But "ME" a user, not a distributor...always got them the way they appeared on the website.  Thats all I'm saying.  Some get a mystery box, others get a properly labeled box.  Like you said, it's what's inside that counts.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 14, 2015)

psychowhite said:


> Bush with the most epic pic^^^^^



Perhaps not as "epic"....but a bit more organized.  Yes....these are pics of the old Rip boxes.  "Epic" 








/V


----------



## cornertech (Feb 15, 2015)

Good to hear...definetly a nice product


----------



## cornertech (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds like one might ship dom and the other not...





VictorZ06 said:


> Bush...."MY" guy gets the kits with the boxes and labels. I never said how YOU get them brother. My guy probably has someone working for him putting everything together. I don't know. You and I have both been in the game long enough to tell what's what. I posted the pic of the Rip kit because you said the Rips came in a plain white box without labels. That's how you got them. But "ME" a user, not a distributor...always got them the way they appeared on the website. Thats all I'm saying. Some get a mystery box, others get a properly labeled box. Like you said, it's what's inside that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## cornertech (Feb 15, 2015)

Vic you're to much broth...lmao..."mystery box" ...for sure there ...no dice...


VictorZ06 said:


> Bush...."MY" guy gets the kits with the boxes and labels. I never said how YOU get them brother. My guy probably has someone working for him putting everything together. I don't know. You and I have both been in the game long enough to tell what's what. I posted the pic of the Rip kit because you said the Rips came in a plain white box without labels. That's how you got them. But "ME" a user, not a distributor...always got them the way they appeared on the website. Thats all I'm saying. Some get a mystery box, others get a properly labeled box. Like you said, it's what's inside that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## cornertech (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good Vic...Nice product...


VictorZ06 said:


> This stuff is off the hook great!! Actually, they are the same thing as the old Rips....just have a different name. Something to do about a license I believe. My GH guy who is local, told me Rips are no longer being made, and that his distributor told him that these are the same thing as the overdosed Rips we all grew to love....with prices I can live with!!
> 
> And after testing a few bottles, I knew right away that the stuff is the same. I'm no longer buying Serostim, even though Sero has more IUs per kit....the kits are about even since these are overdosed. I'll probably start using again ED in a few more weeks. Waiting for a few kits to arrive. THIS STUFF IS GTG!!! Here is what they look like....
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 16, 2015)

cornertech said:


> Looks good Vic...Nice product...



Yeah....they did a good job on the packaging.  Even the Rip boxes looked sweet.  I'm just happy that I no longer have to spend over $500+ on a Sero kit when these work just as well.  Just make sure you get the real stuff bro...



/V


----------



## NoviceAAS (Feb 16, 2015)

At first when I saw "grey top" I was worried, but I see now that thats the actual brands name. In the past I have bought a few of those plain white boxes with no labels or brand and they were junk. I will never try to buy generic HGH again. 
  Those boxes you show in the pic are identical to riptropins, and I always had very good luck with them. Havent had Rips in quite a while, thats great to see them back as this new name. 

  HGH has a lot of mistique and misconceptions, I think the majority of that comes from those unlabeled "white box , blue top green top " stuff.


----------



## SuperLift (Feb 16, 2015)

Well im certainly pumped to try!  Heyyy Z06 changed his avi! lol


----------



## Mudge (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys make GH sound right exciting all over again. Very near 40, its getting close to time to experiment.


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 17, 2015)

I ordered grey tops from a place but I actually got Kefis. What do you think about Kefis?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 18, 2015)

NoviceAAS said:


> At first when I saw "grey top" I was worried, but I see now that thats the actual brands name. In the past I have bought a few of those plain white boxes with no labels or brand and they were junk. I will never try to buy generic HGH again.
> Those boxes you show in the pic are identical to riptropins, and I always had very good luck with them. Havent had Rips in quite a while, thats great to see them back as this new name.
> 
> HGH has a lot of mistique and misconceptions, I think the majority of that comes from those unlabeled "white box , blue top green top " stuff.




LOL....like I said, I was mistaken the first time I heard the name of the brand as well.  My guy carries generics in a plain white box as well, so when he said I'll hook you up with some "grey tops"...I was like WTF??  You know I don't mess with generics.  That's when he explained everything to me...that the name of the BRAND was "THE GREY TOP".  Been buying from him for several years, and the first kit he gave me was free for me to try...my bros have been using them for a while, and I have to say....they are good to go.  They are identical to the Rips, just have a different name.  He has generics with different color bottles, but he knows I don't mess with that junk.  It has to have the proper box, labels, authentication stickers, etc.  Without them....you are taking a risk.  A big one.  I don't gamble because I have horrific luck, so I would rather pay a little bit more for the comfort of getting the real deal from my guy.  White blank boxes are not as comforting.  But like Bush said, one can take them out of the box and sell them in a bag.  You really have to trust your source.  Lucky for me I've been working with my guy for almost 8 or so years.



/V


----------



## Argen (Feb 18, 2015)

Great read Vic. I have been hearing about these grey tops for a minute now n thought the samething you thought in the begining...great generic crap.... Then my guy comes up with some Haratropin n tells me it's the new Rips, but I have been very hesitant to make a move. Looks like grey tops are the way to go.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 22, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> This stuff is off the hook great!!  Actually, they are the same thing as the old Rips....just have a different name.  Something to do about a license I believe.  My GH guy who is local, told me Rips are no longer being made, and that his distributor told him that these are the same thing as the overdosed Rips we all grew to love....with prices I can live with!!
> 
> And after testing a few bottles, I knew right away that the stuff is the same.  I'm no longer buying Serostim, even though Sero has more IUs per kit....the kits are about even since these are overdosed.  I'll probably start using again ED in a few more weeks.  Waiting for a few kits to arrive.  THIS STUFF IS GTG!!!  Here is what they look like....
> 
> ...



Geeee I wonder who was the old who told you via pm about how good they were supposed to be


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 22, 2015)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Geeee I wonder who was the old who told you via pm about how good they were supposed to be



LOL....like I said, the name of the brand got me all screwed up.  I think they could of come up with a better name than "The Grey Top".  If you look above, I'm not the only one who got confused by it.  They really are the same as the old Rips we are used to getting.  I'm waiting for my batch to come in any day now.  Just test, tren, and GH/IGF.  No slin for now as I have to really take it easy in the gym still.  Didn't get the go ahead from my doc....but fuck it, I can't live not going to the gym.  It's like saying "no you can't have sex anymore".  Just have to take it easy...doc did agree that GH might help me.


/V


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Feb 23, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> LOL....like I said, the name of the brand got me all screwed up.  I think they could of come up with a better name than "The Grey Top".  If you look above, I'm not the only one who got confused by it.  They really are the same as the old Rips we are used to getting.  I'm waiting for my batch to come in any day now.  Just test, tren, and GH/IGF.  No slin for now as I have to really take it easy in the gym still.  Didn't get the go ahead from my doc....but fuck it, I can't live not going to the gym.  It's like saying "no you can't have sex anymore".  Just have to take it easy...doc did agree that GH might help me.
> 
> 
> /V



Nice. I have some on the way myself. Can't wait to try them out. Sick new avatar btw!


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 23, 2015)

Yup! Can't wait to run these either! Both yall avatars just make me sick! No homo!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 7, 2015)

I was without my Greys for a while, but now I'm back on the GH train!!!!  My back was REALLY killing me for the short time that I stopped, but now that my guy has them in stock again, I feel so much better!!  OH YEA!!!!




/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 7, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> Like I said you never got them direct. If you did you'd know about this.





its UGL!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 7, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I was without my Greys for a while, but now I'm back on the GH train!!!!  My back was REALLY killing me for the short time that I stopped, but now that my guy has them in stock again, I feel so much better!!  OH YEA!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



your avator look great..huge guy..
WOW


----------



## Tre (Mar 10, 2015)

How many people ran these so far? I Wanna run gh. @10+ iu ED

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm on the greys! LOL  10iu would make my cry...I would not be able to move.  Lots of my bros are running them.



/V


----------



## Stickmancqb (Mar 10, 2015)

Tre said:


> How many people ran these so far? I Wanna run gh. @10+ iu ED
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2



I've started a 2.5iu daily dose to help with healing and an better overall quality of life. Seeing some major improvements!


----------



## cornertech (Mar 10, 2015)

10 would be very painful IMO....



VictorZ06 said:


> I'm on the greys! LOL 10iu would make my cry...I would not be able to move. Lots of my bros are running them.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## cornertech (Mar 10, 2015)

The Grey's are the bomb....they are gtg...



Tre said:


> How many people ran these so far? I Wanna run gh. @10+ iu ED
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## cornertech (Mar 10, 2015)

Bump...



Stickmancqb said:


> I've started a 2.5iu daily dose to help with healing and an better overall quality of life. Seeing some major improvements!


----------



## espagnolito75 (May 31, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> This stuff is off the hook great!!  Actually, they are the same thing as the old Rips....just have a different name.  Something to do about a license I believe.  My GH guy who is local, told me Rips are no longer being made, and that his distributor told him that these are the same thing as the overdosed Rips we all grew to love....with prices I can live with!!
> 
> And after testing a few bottles, I knew right away that the stuff is the same.  I'm no longer buying Serostim, even though Sero has more IUs per kit....the kits are about even since these are overdosed.  I'll probably start using again ED in a few more weeks.  Waiting for a few kits to arrive.  THIS STUFF IS GTG!!!  Here is what they look like....
> 
> ...



*Hello Bro... you have tested it... and **your final opinion please ?
My source "suppliers" want send it to me... But i don't no...
Thanks*
Tt


----------



## espagnolito75 (May 31, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> I'm on the greys! LOL  10iu would make my cry...I would not be able to move.  Lots of my bros are running them.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



hello bro, your final opinion for "the grey top" is...?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 1, 2015)

espagnolito75 said:


> hello bro, your final opinion for "the grey top" is...?



VERY VERY PLEASED!!!  I can use these for the rest of my life.  Anyone else using them that I know of is just as happy.  Stuff is STTONG.....just like the Rips.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 1, 2015)

Just be VERY careful....LOTS of fake kits going around. Make sure you get the real deal.  I've seen two fakes so far...KNOW YOUR SOURCE! 


/V


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Jun 1, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Just be VERY careful....LOTS of fake kits going around. Make sure you get the real deal.  I've seen two fakes so far...KNOW YOUR SOURCE!
> 
> 
> /V



How are you spotting them? Loose powder and no vacuum in vial?


----------



## stillatit (Jun 2, 2015)

6 iu for a while now and left hand is numb. right is just tingly.  lol. no way in hell to handle 10 iu ;D



Tre said:


> How many people ran these so far? I Wanna run gh. @10+ iu ED
> 
> Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 2, 2015)

psychowhite said:


> no online distributors?


Paxton pharma has the grey tops,but I see today they are now not listed under the sponsored forums.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 2, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> VERY VERY PLEASED!!!  I can use these for the rest of my life.  Anyone else using them that I know of is just as happy.  Stuff is STTONG.....just like the Rips.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


How many iu's a day are you running,and are you running any IGF-1 with it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 2, 2015)

Paxton has not had Greys in a looooooong time.  And, something happened. Not sure what....be careful. 


/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 2, 2015)

I usually run both IGF & SLIN but am just running 6iu ED with my AAS protocol. Any more than 6iu now and I can't get a full proper workout because I can't get a good grip around a bar....even with straps.  I used to be able to handle over 10iu a day when I was younger. Now.....not a chance.  Especially with these overdosed Greys.




/V



mnmsnowbeast said:


> How many iu's a day are you running,and are you running any IGF-1 with it.


----------



## kaptinkrunch (Jun 3, 2015)

Once you get a hold of the real greys your not going to want to run that generic stuff ever again, but like victor said lot of fakes out there so be careful who you deal with and don't throw your money away ..


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 3, 2015)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *look great.
> take before sleep 5 iu and you can see in the morning for sure the quality..
> *


How about 2iu before workout and other 2iu just before bed,i need sleep bad,and cant seem to get past 2hr and wake up,sucks.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2015)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> How about 2iu before workout and other 2iu just before bed,i need sleep bad,and cant seem to get past 2hr and wake up,sucks.



All depends on soooo many factors, mainly your age, goals, bf%, etc.



/V


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 4, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> All depends on soooo many factors, mainly your age, goals, bf%, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


this is authorised i say my source here ? ah ah ah source of thegreytop ^^


----------



## bayou boy (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey brothers I have a question. I was going to start a thread but so many HGH users are on this thread I figured I would ask in here. Ive ran several cycles but this is my first time using HGH specifically the greys!!!! Anyways my wife will be using a anti aging dose and I even though starting at 2iu's will be running something a little higher. I know it takes months to start seeing results and I'm in now rush for that. I'm curious though how long does it take before you start to feel hgh for me and wife? I'm specifically talking about the increased energy,better mood,just a general sense of well being? Also for people with back pain and or joint pain to how long before you have relief from this. I know everyone is different but I'm just trying to get a idea. All the research I do just tells you it takes 3-6 months to start seeing results but I'm not asking that. Anyways any info appreciated thanks guys.


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

bayou boy said:


> Also for people with back pain and or joint pain to how long before you have relief from this.



Hi bro ! For this problem my friend use the peptide TB 500... This is the best for this problem, in 2/3 week the pain stop...
And I don't no for the HGH, i have never used it, i want start whit 4iu / day whit the cycle "Red Baron". (insuline / IGF1 . T3) + AAS.


----------



## bayou boy (Jun 5, 2015)

espagnolito75 said:


> Hi bro ! For this problem my friend use the peptide TB 500... This is the best for this problem, in 2/3 week the pain stop...
> And I don't no for the HGH, i have never used it, i want start whit 4iu / day whit the cycle "Red Baron". (insuline / IGF1 . T3) + AAS.


I'm going to look into this thanks for the info bud


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

bayou boy said:


> I'm going to look into this thanks for the info bud


No problem bro...
information = https://fr.thinksteroids.com/profils-steroides/tb-500/

Dosing = 2 / 2,5mg 2 injects  / Weeks for 6 weeks and down the dosing for 2 / 2,5mg by months in 2 injects
TB500 is used for horse in "professionnals horse race"

See you later bro


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 5, 2015)

yup


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 6, 2015)

Red has a few good protocols listed out there....but they are light years ahead for a novice user.  Even my protocol with AAS/GH/SLIN is NOT for an average /...his protocols are for experienced bros. Please be careful! 



/V


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully one day I'll be able to add a tiny dose of HG into my regiment!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 11, 2015)

You would be surprised at today's prices....not like they were a few years back!!


/V



Super Saiyajin said:


> Hopefully one day I'll be able to add a tiny dose of HG into my regiment!


----------



## espagnolito75 (Jun 20, 2015)

VictorZ06 said:


> Red has a few good protocols listed out there....but they are light years ahead for a novice user.  Even my protocol with AAS/GH/SLIN is NOT for an average /...his protocols are for experienced bros. Please be careful!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Ok thanks, i want used this, whit "RED BARON" protocol... ^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 21, 2015)

espagnolito75 said:


> Ok thanks, i want used this, whit "RED BARON" protocol... ^^



I hope you know EXACTLY what you are doing as there is absolutely NO MARGIN for any error. Fuck up....and it could mean your life.  I do hope you understand this.


/V


----------



## stillatit (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey Brothers,
been away for a bit taking care of a sick parent. I have stuck bye my pct protocol after wrapping up my cycle. i have had to drop my hgh dose a little more as my hands were hurting pretty good. *Greys are no joke * anyhow still at 4 iu and hands tingling but not hurting when i lift or work as much. stay hear for a bit , adjust if need be. 
This weeks bloods show back to my normal hypo levels 252  
Would you fellows just hang hear for a bit or go ahead right back with prescribed TRT dose ???  My script for trt is 200 mg every 10 days.  I feel good like my normal off season/off cycle self. Gonads are full. Kept all of clean weight and still at 10% bf.
preeesh...


----------



## BurlB2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Has anyone posted blood results on these?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2015)

BurlB2 said:


> Has anyone posted blood results on these?



I have seen results, but not on this board. I'm sure those using it and have had blood work done will share.


/V


----------



## Stickmancqb (Jul 11, 2015)

2iu resulted me with a 323.


----------



## Tallman 45 (Aug 9, 2015)

This is my first post so if I goofed please forgive me. Wanted to give thanks to the grey top thread it inspired me to join this site I found it respectful and I hope to gain many of you as friends. 

My experience with this is 

GH 20 iu for 3 months only. HRT 2x wk since 2006, synthroid 250mcg and recently Semoline 30 iu all done by M.D. 

1) Age - 45
 2) Height & Weight - 6' 6" 225lbs  
 3) Training experience - novice exp. not a beginner
 4) Previous Cycle experience - None 
 5) Training routine - 5 days with 2 cardio 
 6)  Cycle Goals - lean down waist line only, grow everything else which I can't seem to do  

Open to any positive questions and advice thanks


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 12, 2015)

Glad the thread helped you bro....how much are you running?



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 12, 2015)

stillatit said:


> Hey Brothers,
> been away for a bit taking care of a sick parent. I have stuck bye my pct protocol after wrapping up my cycle. i have had to drop my hgh dose a little more as my hands were hurting pretty good. *Greys are no joke * anyhow still at 4 iu and hands tingling but not hurting when i lift or work as much. stay hear for a bit , adjust if need be.
> This weeks bloods show back to my normal hypo levels 252
> Would you fellows just hang hear for a bit or go ahead right back with prescribed TRT dose ???  My script for trt is 200 mg every 10 days.  I feel good like my normal off season/off cycle self. Gonads are full. Kept all of clean weight and still at 10% bf.
> preeesh...



Drop the dose man. We get them from the same place....4iu is more like 6iu, keep that in mind. They are overdosed and that's why serum results come back so high. If you can't battle the sides after 10 days or so....lower it. If I take too much, I can't grip the bar even with straps...so it's a waste if you can't get your full training program in.



/V


----------



## stillatit (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks brother.  I dropped back to a single 3 iu early am seems to be  all good. Cruising along with that and my trt script. Doing great.  Was out the gym for a bit as my mother did pass away. 
 Back now doing great. Off aas now for 8 weeks.   *When i go for another cycle not sure if i should up the iu again or just keep it right where it is at 3?  *
Thinking i might try one more final heavy duty cycle . At 48 it seems to be impacting my RBC more as i age.  Id love to cruise on some eq for a bit butt damn it gets my numbers up high & quick, *SUX.*

Thanks again.



VictorZ06 said:


> Drop the dose man. We get them from the same place....4iu is more like 6iu, keep that in mind. They are overdosed and that's why serum results come back so high. If you can't battle the sides after 10 days or so....lower it. If I take too much, I can't grip the bar even with straps...so it's a waste if you can't get your full training program in.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


----------



## Tallman 45 (Aug 18, 2015)

Vic, I'd be interested in shades of greys too Semeolin running 100 month nothing like real gh thanks.


----------



## Tallman 45 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm in S.C. too in the upstate area


----------



## Tallman 45 (Aug 20, 2015)

Waiting on some graytops. Ella Tora. To all my non-Greek brothers this means - Come on now.


----------



## Galjour58 (Aug 21, 2015)

Have any of you ordered from Jintani Labs for grey tops? I have red spots from injections all over my abdomen. I've only been on for a couple weeks at 4ius daily. They itch and are a bit sore. Do I have some bad shit?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 25, 2015)

Galjour58 said:


> Have any of you ordered from Jintani Labs for grey tops? I have red spots from injections all over my abdomen. I've only been on for a couple weeks at 4ius daily. They itch and are a bit sore. Do I have some bad shit?



The boxes plain white? Do the bottles have labels? How about an authentication sticker?  Did you verify the number on the Grey Top website?




/V


----------



## Galjour58 (Aug 25, 2015)

Plain white boxes. No labels. Haven't looked for a number on tops. Jintani Labs.


----------



## stillatit (Aug 26, 2015)

I've had killer results with jintani labs !!  *BUUUUUT *to my knowledge they don't do the grey tops???  Most probably you got *generic* *greys*.sometimes known as GRAYS.
Also, i have had reaction to hgh especially in the beginning. I had to IM pin for a while in the delts and ease back in to SC and was GTG after that.  In fact script hgh warns of possible skin irritation. We are assuming you using bac water?
Also try your obliques, doesn't seem to be as sensitive as abs.



Galjour58 said:


> Have any of you ordered from Jintani Labs for grey tops? I have red spots from injections all over my abdomen. I've only been on for a couple weeks at 4ius daily. They itch and are a bit sore. Do I have some bad shit?


----------



## Galjour58 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I've been doing some research since I've posted this initial message and its looking like I'm having a reaction to the bac water. So I've got some sterile water and will do some delt injections as well. Thanks again for responding! !


----------



## AnabollicA (Aug 28, 2015)

I was running generic grey tops and had bloods done while on them at 2iu's a day. My IGF-1 was 297, which is high for my age (46). The top range on my blood test for my age limit was 264. Now mind you, these were white box, no label generics straight from China. So I believe my generics have some "pop" to them.

I have since switched over to THE Grey Tops. I'm feeling the achy hands and a little numbness in one thumb at 2iu's daily but nothing debilitating. I can't wait to test these and see where they come in at.


----------



## jayru21cknoob (Feb 13, 2017)

I have a kit of this brand I planned on using for my first cycle in 4 years but I decided to stay natty, now I want to get rid of it. I have all the paperwork and box and the serial number is proven real.


----------



## valoptimist (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where i can buy some HGH pills in Buffalo?


----------



## landmark.mendy (Mar 31, 2017)

HGH pills? I don't think so...


valoptimist said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy some HGH pills in Buffalo?


----------



## stillatit (Apr 24, 2017)

Aite guys, i posted this earlier in a new thread with no response. has anyone tried this yet or know about it. Supposed to be great. 
http://www.biosidus.com.ar/biopharmaceuticals.php
please review if you can
thanks.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

Lol


Is Vic dead ? Poor fella was desperate for pain killers a while back.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 16, 2017)

ROID said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> Is Vic dead ? Poor fella was desperate for pain killers a while back.




LOL....I kinda was as you now know. Couple major back operations.....but I'm working hard at trying to come back. Hope your back is doing better!



/V


----------



## herculez (Nov 1, 2017)

Can someone pm me source for the grey tops and not the generic greys tops.


----------



## Grozny (Nov 2, 2017)

grey tops its pretty quality gh a lot of positive feedbacks


----------

